# Andy Tran?!



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 14, 2009)

Who the heck is this guy? I saw his times on the Sunday contest...but who is he really? He competes for US, his times were:

9.93, 11.36, 11.39, 9.98, 9.29, 10.21, (8.38), 9.33, 9.43, (12.33), 11.22, 9.22

Hmmm...something to discuss.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 14, 2009)

??? I have no idea if he's real :/

I would say fake because no-one has seen him anywhere before @[email protected]


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, mysterious guy coming up pretty quickly in the rankings.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I've never seen him.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 14, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> ??? I have no idea if he's real :/
> 
> I would say fake because no-one has seen him anywhere before @[email protected]



Hey that's what people said about Robert


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 14, 2009)

How could he be fake if he has competed in actual WCA officiated events?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 14, 2009)

Chris Tran...his brother?


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 14, 2009)

What's his WCA profile?


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 14, 2009)

Well that was kind of...bad. =]


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

He was solving a cube in one hand while eating his lunch at school with his other hand. I say that was pretty good


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2009)

I really dont like that video.

(im chris tran.)

EDIT: Im roughly 30-40 OH now.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I really dont like that video.
> 
> (im chris tran.)
> 
> EDIT: Im roughly 30-40 OH now.



Is Andy Tran your brother? If so, is he really that good?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 14, 2009)

No Andy lied on that average. He admitted to doing it for the stickers, lemme find it.

*searches*

ah here it is: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=133852&postcount=13

Jon has been slacking with both scrambles and dealing with fakers, I hope someone reported this.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2009)

Haha, no, i havent a clue who he is.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 14, 2009)

One week he submitted two averages 10.53 and 22.35. And now thats two sub-11 averages, so he lied about that also. Needs green stickers? Pretty lame. I'm glad he wont be getting any.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 14, 2009)

Gosh, I could've been Second...
FAKE PEOPLE GO TO HELL!


----------



## Faz (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol - I doubt Jon even gives stickers anymore.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 14, 2009)

We should make a funny parody movie about a mysterious "non-existant cuber" that is taking over the record boards, and make it seem scary like all those other movies.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2009)

Are there actually any secret (or not very well known) sub-10 avg cubers?


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Are there actually any secret (or not very well known) sub-10 avg cubers?



If it's a secret - how would we know?


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 15, 2009)

Apparently, he has not noticed that.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually there is a guy who goes to my school who supposedly has sub 15 averages and does not compete. To tell you the truth I do not believe it's true and will not believe it until i see it with my own eyes. Just to throw that out there.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 15, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Actually there is a guy who goes to my school who supposedly has sub 15 averages and does not compete. To tell you the truth I do not believe it's true and will not believe it until i see it with my own eyes. Just to throw that out there.


Anderson your WCA ID isn't right.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I know, I was just testing things out. I haven't really gotten around to deleting it. I'll delete it right now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I admit, it's a stupid question, I meant are there any not very well known fast cubers which only some members of the forum know about? e.g. I was one, until some people made some thread about me a few months ago.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ok I admit, it's a stupid question, I meant are there any not very well known fast cubers which only some members of the forum know about? e.g. I was one, until some people made some thread about me a few months ago.



"Few months" meaning December of 2008, right (I was around when they first posted about you... ;P)??

anyway, yeah, I will try and answer this as best I can...
I think there probably are cubers we don't know about partially because they're too modest / humble to come forward and compete (namely that one guy who knows Roux who keeps getting 13s... MAN that guy is fast), especially since I know this guy at UWO (Western Ontario, university in London) who can solve in ~15 seconds but has never got a chance to go to a competition (he started in 2003 when the world championships were on!)... he's sort of the guy who inspired me to break sub-15 too...

And weren't people like Nakajima totally secluded from competitions too until they showed up out of nowhere to break sub-15 averages the first time they compete?? (World Class first try?!?!?!)

Maybe it's just how fast they're able to catch on... I dunno.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

What about Marc van Beest?
and Michael Pohl?


----------



## mazei (Feb 15, 2009)

I know Micheal Pohl.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

mazei said:


> I know Micheal Pohl.


I had heard about Marc van Beest before I met him at the competition where he did a 48 second 4x4x4 solve 

I hadn't heard about Mich*ae*l Pohl but he had come up to my table asking me when it was going to be his turn for 3x3x3 about 10 times. When it finally was he looked extremely nervous and started with a (fast) DNF. He continued with 11.93 14.69 15.71 14.27 and got the NR.
I really liked that he was just so happy with his performance, even after he DNF'ed twice in the final

And Mats Valk surprised me when he jumped from a best average of 14.38 to 12.26


----------



## mazei (Feb 15, 2009)

Well actually not know as in KNOW but I heard of him.


----------



## mazei (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, it double posted.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes Mats Valk is a superstar - sub 12 averages.

What about Junhyuk-Kim? He has done sub 11 averages of 12.

So has John Tamanas

Hiroyuki Take- sub 11 average of 100.

And Feliks Zemdegs  http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9541


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes Mats Valk is a superstar - sub 12 averages.
> 
> What about Junhyuk-Kim? He has done sub 11 averages of 12.
> 
> ...



Jun rocks. And so do you.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.

Raise your hand if you have heard of him.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.
> 
> Raise your hand if you have heard of him.



*Raises hand* 

I'm not well known either.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

Derr.... - you're from antarctica


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

Well has anyone seen a video of this guy actually solving


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

I think we already came to a conlusion a few pages ago.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I think we already came to a conlusion a few pages ago.



So now were just off topic? :confused:


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

MistArts said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.
> ...


Keeps hands down


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.
> 
> Raise your hand if you have heard of him.



*raises hand* I saw him at Toronto Open Fall '07


----------



## Jai (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.
> 
> Raise your hand if you have heard of him.



I know John; in fact, me, him, Jun Hyuk, and Harris are working on a cubing site together.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 16, 2009)

Ehh, I'm not well known >.<;
I wish i was famous  Then I'll have plenty support in comps 

@Jai: Harris joined? Cool.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 16, 2009)

Wowza, off-topic-ish...still kinda on topic...I think?

And I can't believe you guys don't know Mr. Takehiro:

http://www.youtube.com/user/takehiro0921
Or Serisuza:
http://www.youtube.com/user/serisuza
Or this guy:
http://www.youtube.com/user/lhz2007
Or Han Cyun Chen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_37g6XnmI

By the way...I give you Michael Pohl:
http://www.youtube.com/user/mpohl100


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Wowza, off-topic-ish...still kinda on topic...I think?
> 
> And I can't believe you guys don't know Mr. Takehiro:
> 
> ...




the first 2 are one hand gods


----------



## mazei (Feb 16, 2009)

Andy Tran really just doesn't stop does he?


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

*Andy Tran*

9.39, (8.32), 10.73, 11.43, 9.43, 11.43, 9.32, 9.54, 8.85, (12.64), 10.53, 9.25=9.99 average for sunday contest yesterday. didnt he admit he cheated last week? do you think hes telling the truth this time?


----------



## Escher (Feb 16, 2009)

oh come on...


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> oh come on...



what does that mean?


----------



## Escher (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9538&highlight=andy+tran


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

A thread like this already exists


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9538&highlight=andy+tran



someone on that forum said he cheated and quoted him, so idk


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2009)

Is this him?

http://live.paleducation.com.au/forum/showpost.php?p=144&postcount=10
http://www.youtube.com/user/roOstaz94


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is this him?http://www.youtube.com/user/roOstaz94



" _My Cubeing Averages:

2x2 : 12.34

3x3 : 25.48

4x4: 1:54:70

5x5 : 3:18:29

Country: Australia _ "

that doesn't seem right...


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> John Tamanas isn't very well known - sub 11 averages.
> 
> Raise your hand if you have heard of him.



any cuber in the northeast US would know of john. he's an excellent cuber.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, so after reading this thread and looking at the latest Sunday Contest results that came today, he's still deciding to do this "these times are not my real times, they're just for fun" business?

9.39, (8.32), 10.73, 11.43, 9.43, 11.43, 9.32, 9.54, 8.85, (12.64), 10.53, 9.25 = 9.99 average


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 16, 2009)

John Tamanas?? WTF is John Tamanas?!?!

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiIhEIEpJQM&feature)


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> John Tamanas?? WTF is John Tamanas?!?!
> 
> (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiIhEIEpJQM&feature)



He's a burrito on his way to Mount Doom : @:19 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0xY-MTq0ag


I bet Andy is still doing this because Jon hasn't sent out the stickers yet.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is this him?
> 
> http://live.paleducation.com.au/forum/showpost.php?p=144&postcount=10
> http://www.youtube.com/user/roOstaz94


From the youtube link:


> im so close to free textured tiles!!!


 
I don't believe in that much coincidence


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Is this him?
> ...



no, I think that is just a reference to his cubinglagoon stuff. Jon only gives out stickers, not tiles. It's still quite sad that he's giving himself such a bad name for a 25 cent set of green stickers.

By the way, thanks to this thread he is #67 most viewed today Australia- Gurus


----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> It's still quite sad that he's giving himself such a bad name for a 25 cent set of green stickers.



Seriously. What's wrong with him? Who would ostracize themselves from the cubing community just to get a few stickers? They cost about a dollar, for crying out loud. I hope he's at least smart enough to use a fake name.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey. There's shipping.


----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh darn. Can't afford shipping, so that means I should cheat instead.

The Sunday Contest has really gotten too big to moderate effectively. Having sticker prizes was fine when it was just a few people but now there are too many fakers and cheaters.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I asked him whether he's the Andy Tran winning the recent Sunday contests and he replied "actually no, i am andy tran but the one from australia not the one from usa. i think the one from usa is cheating. but who knows. nice to meet you by the way."

On the other hand, the January 25 Sunday Contest had two Andy Tran both from Australia (!) and both participating for the first time.

I asked Jon whether he can tell what's true from their email addresses and perhaps shipping addresses (if he has them for sending stickers).


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe in that much coincidence
> ...



Seems to me like he just really likes going out of his way to get cheap things for free. 

It's the same guy. The proof is there, he submitted two averages the same week, one 20 something and one 10 something, both from australia. If Jon is aware of it, why doesn't he just delete the name off of the results whenever he submits a ridiculous time? He'll stop eventually once he realizes how dumb he's being. Looking at the statistics page from this year and last year, its been months since Jon gave out stickers... so we're bound to keep seeing andy tran at number one until something is done.


"roOstaz94 became friends with Sa967St"


WHYY


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow people can do anything for stickers. My suggestion is to get some good quality green paper and to then paste it onto your cube.


----------



## andatude (Feb 17, 2009)

*im sorry*

hey guys,

i am andy tran. 

I apologize for using the Sunday Contest as a way to get stickers. I havent been using The SC for a while becuase of what i have done. I will never cheat again. i hope you all can forgive me for what i have done. I dont have much to say becasue i feel bad for cheating on the SC and just ruining the fun competition for others to have a go and others.
I Am Sorry.

Andy Tran


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

andatude said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i am andy tran.
> 
> ...


Nice apology Andy! Better late than never.
Now start practising and competing on both the SC and our weekly and you might eventually reach those times anyway


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

andatude said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i am andy tran.
> 
> ...



Well...

nevermind, I'll let it slide

Thanks for taking the time to come on here and clear things up. I know I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure whether this is really honesty or just realism and fear. He might just be sensing that we'd have proof soon anyway and wants to reduce the effect. Still looking forward to Jon's reply.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Not sure whether this is really honesty or just realism and fear. He might just be sensing that we'd have proof soon anyway and wants to reduce the effect. Still looking forward to Jon's reply.



I had just confronted him on youtube with the proof. There wasn't much he could do to deny it. I still respect the fact that he came on here though and finally admitted it, regardless of the reason. I'm happy.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

On youtube? Where? And what's the proof?


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

I sent you a pm, didn't want to post it all here for obvious reasons. it was proof enough for me (and him).

Edit: For everyone else, the proofs already in the thread, I just thought it would be rude to post the conversation. It doesn't matter anyway, it's all done.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

So that "proof" is the two Andy Tran entries in the Jan 25 Sunday Contest. I'm not convinced and still hope to find out for sure whether there are two separate Andy's or not.

Oh and yes, coming clean late is better than never, I hope all cheaters would have at least that much respect left for the community.


----------



## Odin (Feb 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> So that "proof" is the two Andy Tran entries in the Jan 25 Sunday Contest. I'm not convinced and still hope to find out for sure whether there are two separate Andy's or not.
> 
> Oh and yes, coming clean late is better than never, I hope all cheaters would have at least that much respect left for the community.



I can't tell if your being sarcastic or not. But hoppfully this guy never cheats again.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> So that "proof" is the two Andy Tran entries in the Jan 25 Sunday Contest.



Yes and Levi's statement in which Andy admitted he lied. The chances of a person submitting a fake time as someone else the same week that that person actually submitted their first legit time are....?

Why are you trying to defend him? And what logic are you using to do so?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Why are you trying to defend him?


I'm not. I'm attacking bad prosecution. Particularly I don't like evidence be called proof, and premature conclusions.



Ellis said:


> And what logic are you using to do so?


Innocent until proven guilty? Robert Yau ring a bell?


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

He admitted guilt.

So basically this is just something that you'll never really know the answer to. If you can't have a time machine and go back to Andy Tran's house and see him submitting a fake time, there's no way to know.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah but *who* admitted guilt? I've only seen "andatude", in this thread, and for all I know, that could be you. Not saying that's the case, but it's possible, as I have no connections from "andatude" to anything or anyone.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Tran admitted guilt. Levi Emailed him. Unless whoever submitted the fake times on SC also had Andy's email password.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Andy Tran admitted guilt. Levi Emailed him. Unless whoever submitted the fake times on SC also had Andy's email password.


*Which* Andy Tran? Maybe you have more information than me, but to me it's still only an assumption that the one you're talking about is the one from Australia whose youtube account I linked to earlier.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish I did have more information than you, it would make this easier.

I don't know where you or I are going with this. I respect the fact that you don't see the evidence as proof, but unless you can get some better evidence for your case, I'm going to assume that Andy Tran from Australia whose youtube account you linked earlier submitted fake times to the Sunday Contest in hopes of getting free stickers.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2009)

This is more disgusting than that guy who stole the cube from Odin. Why are people so desperate and nerdy? If I needed stickers, I would have so many options to choose from:
1. go to store to buy a sheet of vinyl
2. Use labeling stickers
3. Peel off stickers and just use "black" as the green face.
4. Put away the cube and use another one until I order from Cubesmith, cube4you, etc next time to get stickers.
5. Post here in the Trade, buy, sell section as a request.

There are so many more options.
I used to think cubists were honest and smart people; the new generation is not as pure... Anything for speed, even dishonestly.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> This is more disgusting than that guy who stole the cube from Odin. Why are people so desperate and nerdy? If I needed stickers, I would have so many options to choose from:
> 1. go to store to buy a sheet of vinyl
> 2. Use labeling stickers
> 3. Peel off stickers and just use "black" as the green face.
> ...


The "previous" generation had Yish
The "previous previous" generation had XXX
And way in the beginning we had AlienStranger, AKA Guimond

Please don't become one of those people that think everything was better in the past


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 17, 2009)

It was so funny to read fanwuq's


> Anything for speed, even dishonestly.


 Ever think performance enhancing drugs will affect cubing? lol


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2009)

Was there a cheating problem with AlienStranger? I thought he just posted unintelligible rants and strange YouTube videos.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 17, 2009)

You should probably be using present tense.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol I second that. Gaetan didn't have a cheating problem did he? He could do the rubik's cube blindfolded before, right?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The "previous" generation had Yish
> The "previous previous" generation had XXX
> And way in the beginning we had AlienStranger, AKA Guimond
> 
> Please don't become one of those people that think everything was better in the past



Haha, you are right. I remember crazy Yish. But he's just using a fake method, not actually trying to steal anything.
Who was XXX?
I've heard that Guimond did something before, what was it exactly? Something about BLD?

a small kitten:
I don't think drugs can help. They will probably just make you more nervous and pop more.


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends on the drug. Maybe someone finds out that medications used to treat ADHD let you calm down and focus better.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha, drug testing for cubing competitions in the future then? xD


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > This is more disgusting than that guy who stole the cube from Odin. Why are people so desperate and nerdy? If I needed stickers, I would have so many options to choose from:
> ...



I'm assuming that XXX means M-Dawg.

Who are Yish and Guimond?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 18, 2009)

Hadley:

Yish was the most lol'd at person ever XD

he came out of nowhere "averaging 10 secs" then made a video of an avg. of 12 to prove he was real and most of his solves were ~27 moves.
when then asked him why he did so many random turns at the start of each solve and he replied " I have a theory, the longer the start, the shorter the end"

so then we asked him to solve a scramble and guess how many moves it took... 70!!!

AVG was then willing to pay to fly to his place to see his amazing method but Yish rejected XD.

on the sgcubers forum he then had a new method



yish said:


> manipulate f2l (5 secs)
> finish F2L in 1 alg (3 secs)
> then 1LLL (2 secs)



all in all, he was an epic fail.

About guimond... IDK


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

Any threads regarding Yish?

I wanna read them for a laugh


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2009)

Stefan, as far as I can tell, the evidence is conclusive; you're just looking for the wrong thing. We have a confession from *an* Andy Tran that he submitted fake times to the SC. In a way, it doesn't even matter whether there is another, legitimately fast Andy Tran out there, because we know that there is one who cheated. (To be honest I really don't think there are two Andy Trans, because it would be too much of a coincidence for there to be two speedcubers of the same name from the same country, both of whom do the Sunday Contest, and one of whom is actually capable of the extroardinarily fast times that the other one posted in order to cheat and get free stickers.)


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Any threads regarding Yish?
> 
> I wanna read them for a laugh



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2313


----------



## Ellis (Feb 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Stefan, as far as I can tell, the evidence is conclusive; you're just looking for the wrong thing. We have a confession from *an* Andy Tran that he submitted fake times to the SC. In a way, it doesn't even matter whether there is another, legitimately fast Andy Tran out there, because we know that there is one who cheated. (To be honest I really don't think there are two Andy Trans, because it would be too much of a coincidence for there to be two speedcubers of the same name from the same country, both of whom do the Sunday Contest, and one of whom is actually capable of the extroardinarily fast times that the other one posted in order to cheat and get free stickers.)



I think stefan's main problem was that I claimed there was proof when really it was just strong evidence. I think/hope deep down that stefan believes it's the same Andy because really, were not going to get anymore evidence unless Jon could confirm the email-address, but I still see that as being rather moot at this point.


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

If not for you I would have been on the podium for the SC.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> If not for you I would have been on the podium for the SC.



Oh jeez...that would **** me off too >.< That's really stupid.


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

Also - who is "Panasit (New) 3/6" - He came 3rd. (Actually 2nd)

What does 3/6 mean?

I call BS?


----------



## Ellis (Feb 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Also - who is "Panasit (New) 3/6" - He came 3rd. (Actually 2nd)
> 
> What does 3/6 mean?
> 
> I call BS?



Yea, I've seen that name on there a lot, usually in a pretty high rank


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> We have a confession from *an* Andy Tran that he submitted fake times to the SC.


Do I really need to make a "Michael Gottlieb" account and have him admit bad things to illustrate my point?



qqwref said:


> In a way, it doesn't even matter whether there is another, legitimately fast Andy Tran out there, because we know that there is one who cheated.


So if there's an innocent second Andy Tran out there, it's ok for you that he gets harrassed?

And to be precise, I do *not* know that there is an Andy Tran who cheated. I do believe those winning entries to the Sunday contest are wrong, but maybe it was *you* who submitted them? Maybe there's just one Andy Tran and for some reason you hate him and invented a second Andy Tran, cheated in his name, and then admit the cheating publicly here and in emails?

No, of course I don't really think so. And I believe it's more likely that you guys are right. I just haven't seen proof, that's all.


----------



## andatude (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, i am the Andy Tran from Australia who cheated in the SC comp by submitting 2 times, one was 20 sumthing the other was a sub 11. i am one andy tran, i have no idea who the Andy tran from america is, im guessing he is real but not sure if he is cheating or not.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

You know, that repetition post kinda didn't add anything. This could still be an impostor just pretending to be Andy Tran in order to make the real one look bad. If you really want to admit cheating, mention it on your youtube page, not with a brandnew unconnected forum account.

I believe the more recent Sunday Contest Andy Tran entries are fake, and I'll assume this to be the case for the following thoughts:

If your above message is true and thus not written by an impostor trying to make the real Andy look bad, then those new Sunday Contest entries are from an impostor trying to make Andy look bad. So either way there'd be an impostor, and then why should I believe it's not the andatude account here? Brings us back to the above point of saying stuff with the andatude account here is useless. Or... there's no impostor anywhere and you're still lying about not being the "Andy Tran from America".


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2009)

Huh. That's an interesting development. So this guy's saying he (Andy Tran?) posted the 22.35 and the 10.53, but someone *else* posted the 10.14 and the 9.99? If this is true, I wonder who posted the USA Andy Tran times.

Stefan: I'm not okay with a second innocent Andy Tran getting harassed, but what I was saying was that the question "are these times by Andy Tran legitimate?" has been partially answered with a "no". I'm glad half of the question (is the sub-11 by the Australian Andy Tran legit) is answered, but the other half (are the sub-11s by the USA Andy Tran legit) is still open, and obviously the evidence for the first part is not evidence for the second part. In fact we have no evidence on either side of the second question.

Incidentally, the 'making a fake account under someone's name and admitting he cheated' thing would always work, wouldn't it? There's no way to prove that your speedsolving account is the actual you, without basically showing someone trustworthy that you are posting under it in real life, which couldn't happen because the people who are most likely to be accused of making up times are people who have never competed and probably don't know any reasonably well-known cubers.


[Sidenote: If I was going to run a Sunday Contest type online competition, I'd request verification from anyone submitting a sub-15 average for the first time. It's enough if they have a video of a reasonably close average of 12, or if they've gotten sub-20 or whatever in competition... but the point is that I don't want people submitting random 10.xx or 9.xx averages unless I know who they are and that they are capable of it. Unfortunately assuming everyone's fake until proven real is the only way to prevent cheating from affecting the results.]


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Incidentally, the 'making a fake account under someone's name and admitting he cheated' thing would always work, wouldn't it? *There's no way to prove that your speedsolving account is the actual you*, without basically showing someone trustworthy that you are posting under it in real life


Hmm, maybe we've just discovered why people find me much more friendly in real life.


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

there done, i posted on my youtube channel telling you that it is me, Andy Tran from Australia.


www.youtube.com/roOstaz94


----------



## Ellis (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks andy. Its nice that you're going out of your way to try and prove that it was actually you. I respect that. 

As long as you're answering all these questions, I just have to ask... did you also post the Andy Tran times from America? Or did someone else see your previous results and decide to joke around and post more times as Andy Tran?


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

i have no idea who the Andy Tran from America is, so i didn't post those times. i don't know about any one who decided to play around with my name, if some one is it's not me.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 19, 2009)

Well yea, there's been an Andy Tran in first place 3 different times. One was Australia and the other two from the US. So someone else is just playing around... and if thats the case we can expect to see more first place Andy Tran's in the future. I hope Jon does something about it. Is it really that hard to just delete those times? I guess, either that or he's just not on top of it. Thanks andy.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2009)

andatude said:


> there done, i posted on my youtube channel telling you that it is me, Andy Tran from Australia.


Alright, confirmed, you can take it off again if you want. And thanks. Like Ellis already said, it's nice you're going out of your way to prove that that was indeed you. People can do mistakes or other bad stuff and it tells us something about them, but how they handle it after it is discovered still tells a lot about them, too. Some sadly never come clean and continue to cause trouble. I think you're on a good way and hope you won't cheat again and I do believe you that the American Andy Tran entries aren't from you. Hope you'll stick around for more than just this thread. I don't exactly like cube lagoon & co, but overall your videos make you look like a nice and helpful guy.


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you guys, and once again i apologize for cheating and will never cheat again.


----------



## mazei (Feb 20, 2009)

Sigh, if only more interesting stuff like this happens(But with endings like this though as it is easier for us).


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, Jon finally updated his contest... Seems like he might not have sticker prizes anymore...

http://www.nascarjon.us/sunday.php


----------

